# GTO vs. Charger



## infinitemethod212 (Nov 3, 2005)

Was discussing this with a friend. I thought the new GTO would be quicker than the Charger because of weight reasons. Am I wrong?


----------



## hishep (Aug 10, 2005)

It is. However, there have been conflicting magazine articles to this fact that raise alot of questions as to how unbiased the magazine was. (This is probably where your friend got his information) There are alot of threads on this though. The only Charger that comes close is the SRT which has the 425 HP hemi engine.


----------



## BLACK05GTO (Feb 6, 2005)

infinitemethod212 said:


> Was discussing this with a friend. I thought the new GTO would be quicker than the Charger because of weight reasons. Am I wrong?


As mentioned, only the SRT-8 (425 hp version) can run with an 05 GTO. It also costs substantially more than a GTO.

What I have seen from several mags comes down to driver skill. Most testing done is between an Automatic equipped Charger and a 6 speed stick GTO. The Automatic equipped SRT-8 runs faster than the GTO on average because of lack of driver skill in the GTO. 
It can be very difficult to run fast times in a GTO without experience behind the wheel. I know I own one. My first time to the track in my 05 GTO, I couldn't do better than high 13s with terrible 60' times because of wheel spin and hop.
But get it right, (decent 60' time without wheel hop) and an 05 GTO will put up numbers just as fast or faster than an SRT-8.


----------



## infinitemethod212 (Nov 3, 2005)

I need to get an 05!


----------



## RKB4C (Nov 3, 2005)

ANY reason to wait for an '06?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

faster power seat, cig lighter, darker tail lamps, and light up strering wheel all on the 06, and 2 new colors


----------



## RKB4C (Nov 3, 2005)

thanks, wonder if that is worth the extra $2K - $3K (incentive now offered on the '05) ...

My main motivation would be that they would have fixed all of the "bugs" discovered in the '04's and '05's.


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

SRT8 only comes in auto. I would never want that pig


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

04's and 05's had bugs???


----------



## RKB4C (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=4667

you know what I mean...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i don't think a regular charger would stand a chance and i'd like to run a SRT8. with my '04 M6 i got a 13.8 the first time in my life down the track. the second run was a 13.65 and after i figured out the wheel hop i've gotten as low as 13.385 @ 105.99 MPH and 13.4s pretty regularly. a charger is much like a Master Charge. High interest rates and we'll make 'em pay later


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

I've only owned my car for 8 hours now and I've managed 5 kills. I can't wait to get to the track. 

Kill Tally-

2005-Corvette C6(I think he was a inexperienced driver)

1994 RX-7 Twin Turbo(Damn thing was nimble)

1997- Supra TT (In know because you can here the Damn THINGS!)

2005-BMW 645I (I expected more, quess I'll wait for an M3, I wouldn't dare challenge the upcoming M5 untill I get a super charger installed)

2005-Caddilac CTS


Unfortunately I was smashed and put to shame by an 2005 Dodge Viper SRT-10  No Worries i'll be ready in January when Procharger funds are obtained. arty: )

I would like to run a Charger.


----------



## RKB4C (Nov 3, 2005)

What's the break-in procedure for the GTO? I hope you didn't break anything.


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

Watch out for those SRT's - we saw them going 12.8 -12.9 at ETown 3 weeks ago. It was one of only 4 making a promotional tour - so still not sure if he was stock - but a 300 ran the same numbers - with only minor mods - so yeah they can be quick. 

The weather was great that day so 05's should be okay. I ran a 13.364 one run @ 104.77 in a minor modified 04 ( A4 ). A 105.17 the 2nd run - with massive wheel hop.


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

Actually I didn't know about the break in procedures until I talked to the Viper owner. We were talking and I told him it only has 2K+ miles on it and he slaped me. He told me drive it as if it were a Civic until 5K miles. So from now on I'm doing just that. Damn I feel stupid for not reading th boards before I drove off the lot. :shutme


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

RKB4C said:


> What's the break-in procedure for the GTO? I hope you didn't break anything.


Regardless of what anyone tells you, there are numerous tests that would indicate newer motors are built to such high tolerances and more advanced materials that the traditional break-in period is just a scam set by dealers. Its a way for you to eat up more of your warranty period. Every new car I get is beat on from day 1 and I have never experienced a motor failure due to break in.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Don't matter.

Chargers, like their hideous 300C SRT8 stablemates, can't outrun their own _ugly_.

Fact.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Don't matter.
> 
> Chargers, like their hideous 300C SRT8 stablemates, can't outrun their own _ugly_.
> 
> Fact.


Preach on brutha Groucho! This man speaketh the truth!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Besides, I stomped a 300C SRT8 not that long ago.

One of those "Minding my own business" things, but the dude in the Costco-box blingmobile wanted to engage offensive. So, at the next light, we did just that.

Beaten, he rolled up at the next light and gave a thumbs up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

which finger did you put up? lol


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

OK, so am i good to go for the track? i reaaly want to test it out. i wonder if i could hit mid 13's stock because I had a run with a friend and he puts down 269HP to wheels in a 240Z turboed. He hung with me for 5 gears  Is it because of his weight which allowed him to hang? makes me scared.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

its all in the launch!


----------

